# How reliable is TopTenReviews???



## go4saket (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Guys!

I just found a website *software.toptenreviews.com/ which has topten reviews of many software catagories. This can really be very helpful if the results are actually true.

So, how reliable is it???

Thank you.


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 21, 2007)

dont go for this---u wd find  relatively unknown brands in top position


----------



## vish786 (Jul 21, 2007)

they dont regularly update the reviews.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jul 21, 2007)

CNET reviews are better off .They test the products thoroughly before putting in reviews .Though i cant say they  are unbiased (also go thru reviews by members) .Check this link
*reviews.cnet.com/


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 21, 2007)

its realiable but u should crosscheck with cnet's reviews..


----------



## VexByte (Jul 21, 2007)

TopTenReviews is reliable and they are also updating the reviews every year.


----------



## vish786 (Jul 21, 2007)

VexByte said:
			
		

> TopTenReviews is reliable and they are also updating the reviews every year.



how r they reliable... when they update after a year...


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 21, 2007)

these are not reliable.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 21, 2007)

They are just crap..


----------



## vicky_l7 (Jul 22, 2007)

its depend on the value of the site mean if it is popular site .then their reviews are reliable .beacz they do not want users to give bad remark abt the site.


----------

